Why does the situation room photo look like an IT disaster? - themark
======
PaulHoule
What is so bad about it? Ethernet is better than wireless for security. One of
those laptops seems to have a privacy screen. What do you expect, the Minority
Report?

------
nabla9
Pete Souza, the former director of the White House Photography Office:

> The raid, as reported, took place at 3:30PM Washington time. The photo, as
> shown in the camera IPTC data, was taken at "17:05:24".

[https://twitter.com/PeteSouza/status/1188471757579194371](https://twitter.com/PeteSouza/status/1188471757579194371)?

Trump was golfing at the time of the raid. Trump's left the club at 3:33pm.

------
joewee
It was staged to make it look hectic. Based on a quick google search of all
other similar photos they tuck in the cables. It appears they probably gave
away intel too. The photo gives clues as to how the networks are setup.

------
slater
You were expecting competence?

